# Holy god!



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Look what I found! If only I had the $$$

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/2175474101.html


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

O>O '''AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH" The holey grail of tanks lol.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

ChicagoPete said:


> O>O '''AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH" The holey grail of tanks lol.


I know! That thing is massive! Its as big as my moms Showroom Cabnet! Gosh that would look epic in my new house >.<


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

How whould you clean it and emagine the water bill!?!?!?! O>O


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

ChicagoPete said:


> How whould you clean it and emagine the water bill!?!?!?! O>O


Well its in a nice looking house. Those people probably have the cash for something like that


----------



## boro (Jan 20, 2011)

Now that's on point.
.
.
.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my god, it's HUGE! What I would give for a tank like that! Even if I don't have a place to put it...

I could get a beautiful Arowana for it. 8)


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Holy ohmygawd.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

LOL, could you imagine just one Betta in that tank??? He would be like "I AM KING!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## dannys60 (Jan 13, 2011)

only one Betta maybe some ghost shrimp haha thats it.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

:BIGcha-ching:


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

"One inch of acrylic" to hold that water pressure....that be some thick acrylic

I bet you could house multiple male bettas successfully in that tank, they would hardly find each other..


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

scootshoot said:


> "One inch of acrylic" to hold that water pressure....that be some thick acrylic
> 
> I bet you could house multiple male bettas successfully in that tank, they would hardly find each other..


That be cool. I would plant it like mad and give it a try!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Multiple bettas? I doubt they could find ME in there if I swam in it XD


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You could have an EPIC SORORITY!!!!


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow, 600 gal sure is big!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

We can just take a bath with our fish!


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> LOL, could you imagine just one Betta in that tank??? He would be like "I AM KING!!!!!!!!!!"


Why would you buy that just for one betta also he may never see every part of the tank even if he lived 3-4 years after you put him in
600 gallons of water will have extreme pressure that could kill a male betta it most likely wont kill him but it could stress him a ton with that pressure


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bettamaniac said:


> Why would you buy that just for one betta also he may never see every part of the tank even if he lived 3-4 years after you put him in


lol!


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

@[email protected]

Wow. I'd need a ladder just to feed the fish! XD


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

The filter for that thing must be nuts. The cycling would take soooo long.....


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

How many female Bettas could go in that tank you think? About 400-550?
Wow...
You would go bankrupt just on the cost of buying that many females. Think about it, Bettas are on average $4-$6....again, wow.


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol i think any betta that went in that tank would be insta death for it, its like winning the lotto and you would just die not knowing what to do with it lol!


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol, the betta would get lost and not know how to find the surface to breathe! 

Imagine the heaters.... and the electric bill!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

And make it heavily planted.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> And make it heavily planted.


It would be a lot of fun to plant that tank! Expensive fun


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think I'd use it for fish. I'd try and turn it into a hot tub. lol


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> i don't think i'd use it for fish. I'd try and turn it into a hot tub. Lol


Lol!! Great idea.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

NOOO...post was deleted it says...I wanna see =(....600 gal sounds HUGE though


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Aww, the posting got deleted


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is the new post of the tank!

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/2186806589.html


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow.....imagine all the fun you could have with that tank! But if you have any issues where you need to totally change the water or it gets dirty....that would be a pain, haha!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

O^O....*surfer dude voice*...Whooooah...


----------

